# Pseudovates arizonae



## francisco (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello All,

I have 2 Unicorn mantids ootheca, that were laid 5 months ago nothing has hatched from them, I had them in room temperature all this time and I decided to place them inside the frigde to give them a cool period.

Will this help the ooth or is it too late for them?

I really need as much info as possible.

thanks


----------

